
The Birth of a Psychedelic Culture (2010) - pmoriarty
http://realitysandwich.com/34204/beginning_birth_psychedelic_culture/
======
o_____________o
The author of this article died a few days ago if anyone is wondering why it's
coming up right now.

------
hnzix
_" Fortunately, praise Providence, I was found out and stopped forty-five
minutes short of my own vile apocalypse."_

Wait, what? Am I reading this right, JPB tried a suicide bombing?

------
tranchms
LSD is a drug that produces fear in people who dont take it. –Timothy Leary

Love this.

